# Injured male



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

After cleaning my tank earlier, I put in a bit more water than I usually do as spawning doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I use two different types of dividers since some of the canvas that I have is finer than the other. The finer kind is shorter, so I left about a centimeter of it above the water level. 
Then the bubbles came... and the divider didn't stay down. 
Long story short, my aggressive male got to my passive male and now he has shredded fins. I separated them as soon as I found out and now he's in about a quarter gallon of water all alone. [I wanted to make it easier to keep the water clean.]
I read somewhere that keeping them covered and in the dark helps them heal faster, probably because it lessens their stress, so I did this, but I did make sure that he could still get air.
I have some aquarium salt, but no melafix. Should I use it? 
If so, how much per gallon, and how often should I change the water?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Never use melafix for a betta!!!! It will die, long story short Use betta revive and put in about 1/2 tablespoon of sea salt for the whole tank(make sure it's aquarium sea salt and not freshwater salt, that won't help at all). Making the tank dark will calm him down, meaning no stress, meaning less chance of sickness Change the water every 2-3 days making sure to use all of the same stuff you used in the first place He should be fine, don't worry too much If he does get sick, keep us updated and I'll give you some tips Good luck


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just that, and it wouldn't hurt to make a paper cuff around whatever you're holding the passive one in. Oh, and if you can ever manage to breed good looking passive bettas, you'll be rich.


----------

